# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  Cutty Sark  «Το τελευταίο Clipper μεταφοράς τσαγιού»

## Asterias

Το Cutty Sark ανακαλύφθηκε την 22α Νοεμβρίου του 1869 και είναι το τελευταίο δείγμα ενός extreme Clipper κατασκευασμένο για το κερδοφόρο εμπόριο τσαγιού με την Κίνα. Το οποίο διατηρείται ακόμα και σήμερα!

Έχει επισκεφθεί κανείς το Cutty Sark από κοντά;
Γνωρίζετε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή ανακατασκευάζεται;
Ξέρετε ότι μπορούμε να το βοηθήσουμε, είτε ατομικά, είτε ως μέλη του NAYTILIA.GR;;; Κερδίζοντας μια πολύ συλλεκτική αναγνώριση απο ένα ιστορικό σκάφος!!!

Θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσουμε μια κουβεντούλα για αυτό το ιστορικό σκάφος.
Στη πορεία, για να μη τα πούμε όλα απο την αρχή.......,  θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να μάθουμε και κάποιες απο τις ναυτικές ιστορίες του Cutty Sark, πώς ξεκίνησε, πως τελείωσε, για πιο λόγο είναι τόσο ξακουστό σε σχέση με άλλα σκάφη; τι το ξεχωριστό είχε; απο που πήρε το όνομά του;

Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι σχετικό δεν έχετε παρα να μας το πείτε!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## efouskayak

Αγαπητέ Asteria δεν είχα ειλικρινά ιδέα ότι το Cutty Sark είναι υπαρκτό πλοίο  8O ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πληροφόρηση σου ... αναμένουμε για την συνέχεια. :!:

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα σε όλους να τι βρήκα για το περίφημο πλοίο:

Το Cutty Sark πραγματοποίησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Λονδίνο στη Σαγκάη στις 16 Φεβρουαρίου του 1870. Οι κατασκευαστές του το προόριζαν για αντίπαλο του άλλου “κλιπερ του τσαγιού” του “Thermopylae” που είχε τα πρωτεία στη διαδρομή Λονδίνο - Σαγκάη. Στην επιστροφή και ενώ προηγείτο κατά 400 μίλια του αντιπάλου του, το Cutty Sark έπεσε σε Τυφώνα και έχασε το πηδάλιο...
Έμεινε στην ιστορία ως το καλύτερο υπόδειγμα σχεδίασης των κλίπερ. Tα κλίπερ ήταν στενές και γρήγορες σκούνες που κατασκευάζονταν στην αρχή από Aμερικανούς ναυπηγούς ήδη από τα τέλη του 18ου αι. Τα κλίπερ τσαγιού κατασκευάζονταν από Bρετανούς ναυπηγούς και ήταν μικρότερα και στενότερα από τα αμερικανικά. Μια και το πρώτο φορτίο της ετήσιας παραγωγής τσαγιού πετύχαινε υψηλές τιμές στην αγορά του Λονδίνου, η ταχύτητα ήταν πιο σημαντική από την ποσότητα του φορτίου που μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν. Οι καπετάνιοι ανέπτυσσαν τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα χρησιμοποιώντας πρόσθετη ιστιοφορία. Το 1866 τρία κλίπερ το “Ariel”, το “Taiping” και το “Serica” χρειάστηκαν μόλις 98 ημέρες από το Φούσχοου (Β.Α. Κίνα) μέχρι το Λονδίνο. Ένα ρεκόρ που δεν ξεπεράστηκε από κανένα ιστιοφόρο της εποχής τους.

----------


## Asterias

Γειά σου Alex! Χαίρομαι που μας έγραψες κάτι σχετικό!

Λοιπόν ακούστε και τη συνέχεια του σπασίματος του πηαδλίου που αναφέρει ο Alex...!

Ήταν καλοκαίρι του 1870 και ενώ το Cutty Sark συναγωνίζονταν το Thermopylae, τον μεγάλο του αντίπαλο στη μεταφορά του τσαγιού, κατα τη διάρκεια του αγώνα το Cutty Sark έπεσε σε θύελλα και τις επόμενες ημέρες ο αέρας δυνάμωνε δραματικά!

  Η μαϊστρα και η μεγίστη έγιναν κομμάτια και 4 μέρες μετά ο καιρός επιδεινώθηκε, έπσασε το πηδάλιο. Ευτυχώς για όλους τους, στη συνέχεια ο καιρός βελτιώθηκε.

   Ο αδερφός του πλοιοκτήτη, Robert Willis, ο οποίος επέβαινε στο πλοίο για λόγους υγείας, δυσασρεστήθηκε από αυτές τις αναποδιές και ήθελε να εγκαταλείψει τον αγώνα και να προσδέσει το σκάφος στοπλησιέστερο λιμάνι της Νοτίου Αφρικής. Ο Caiptan Mode (καπετάνιος του Cutty Sark)
ήταν αποφασισμένος να αντικαταστήσει το πηδάλιο εν πλώ. Οι δυό τους ήρθαν σε σύγκρουση, αλλα τελικά επικράτησε ο καπετάνιος, λέγοντάς του να πάει απο εκεί που ήρθε.

   Επέλεξαν ένα εφεδρικό κατάρτι το οποίο έκοψαν σε 3 κομμάτια και έφτιαξαν ένα προσωρινό, προς μεγάλη τους τύχη δυο λαθρεπιβάτες είχαν επιβιβαστεί στο πλοίο ένα ς¶γγλος μαραγκός και ένας Σκοτσέζος σιδεράς. Ο μαραγκός βοήθησε στη διαμόρφωση του πηδαλίου και ο Σκωτσέζος σφυριλάτησε τις βίδες και τα παξιμάδια με τη βοήθεια του γιού του Modie, Αlexander.

   Κατα τη διάρκεια των επισκευών επικρατούσε θαλασσοταραχή και στο κατάστρωμα, όπου είχε στηθεί ένα αυτοσχέδιο σιδηρουργείο, μάζευε νερά. Κάποια στιγμή ο νεαρός Moodie έπεσε πάνω στη φωτιά και έκαψε τη μπλούζα του με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί εγκαύματα! Ο σιδεράς κατάφερε να τα δάχτυλά του όταν έπιασε ένα πυρωμένο σίδερο που πήγε να πέσει στη θάλασσα.  Τελικά το πηδάλιο κατασκευάστηκε απο την έμπειρη καθοδήγηση του Caiptan Moodie το Cutty Sark επέστρεψε στο Gravesend στις 16 Οκτωβρίου. Το Thermopylae είχε φτάσει στις 11 του ίδιου μήνα αλλά είχε ηττηθεί κατα μία μέρα απο το Duke of Abercorn. Οι υποστιρικτές του Cutty Sark ισχυρίστηκαν πως άν δεν είχε σπάσει το πηδάλιο θα είχε ολοκληρώσει τη διαδρομή του τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες νωρίτερα, νικώντας τα άλλα 2 πλοία κατα μια εβδομάδα!!!

Όλες οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες είναι απο ένα σχετικό άρθο του τρίτου τεύχους του περιοδικού Πλώρη (ο συγγραφέας δεν αναφέρεται)

Αναμείνατε και τη συνέχεια απο Δευτέρα πλέον διότι το Π-Σ-Κ τουλάχιστον εγώ θα κάνω τις ιστιοπλοϊες μου. Καλα να περνάτε μέχρι τότε!

----------


## Alex

παρεπιμπτόντως είμαι η Alex, ωραίο θέμα αυτό με το πλοίο αλλά πώς σου προέκυψε???

----------


## Asterias

Oύπς! Soory! Δε το είχα πιάσει αυτό! 

Ελπίζω πως είναι γνωστό τις πάσι πώς έχω μια ιδιαίτερη τρέλλα με τη θάλασσα και γι`αυτό μόλις πέσει στα χέρια μου κανένα περιοδικό με τέτοια θεματάκια λίγο πιο «ρομαντικά» που θυμίζουν Jack Sparou απο τους πειρατές της Καραϊβικής και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια, που έχουν να κάνουν με το παρελθόν στο χώρο της θάλασσας δε μου ξεφεύγουν, τα ψάχνω και λίγο παραπάνω κ.ο.κ.!

Κ κάτι προσωπικό: καμιά φορά διαβάζοντας ιστορίες απο τα παλία, βιογραφικά θαλασσοπόρων ή άλλων ανθρώπων, μπορείς, κλέβοντας ιδέες απο αυτούς να δημιουργήσεις και τα δικά σου όνειρα, τις δικές σου φιλοδοξίες και γενικά μπορείς να κερδίσεις πολλά πράγματα μέσα απο τη γνώση κάποιων τέτοιων πραγμάτων!

----------


## Alex

και εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτα τα ρομαντικά που είπες όπως θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω και για τον τιτανικό πράγματα που δεν έχουν ειπωθεί, για τα διάφορα πλοία φαντάσματα που έχουν πει κατά καιρούς.

----------


## xara

Επισκεύθηκα πριν μερικά χρόνια το Λονδίνο και πήγα στο Γκρίνουιτς οπου εκτίθεται το Cutty Shark και παρ' ότι δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα φίλος των αντικών γενικά πραγματικά εντυπωστιάστηκα τόσο με το ίδιο το πλοίο όσο και με τα κέρινα ομοιώματα του πληρώματός του.

----------


## Asterias

ΓΕια χαρά και πάλι!
Alex, έχω υπ`όψη να ανοίξω κ ένα post για τον Τιτανικό! Στο οποίο θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να μάθουμε κάποιες πληροφορίες για το δυστύχημα και να κρίνουμε εαν η μόνη αιτία του, ήταν η υπεροψία του καπετάνιου ή κάτι άλλο!!!!

Πάντως εάν έχεις κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον Τιτανικό, δεν έχεις παρά να ανοίξεις ένα post!

----------


## Asterias

Χara! Κατ`αρχάς να σε καλοσορίσω στο χώρο μας! Κατα δεύτερον αν σου είναι εύκολο, κάνε μια αναφορά για το φύλλο σου για να μη νιώσω κ πάλι άσχημα   :Surprised: ops:   :Surprised: ops:   :Very Happy:   ! 

Αν έχεις κάποια φωτογραφία από το Cutty Sark..., θα μας ενδιέφερε να τη δούμε στο foto gallery. Θα προσπαθήσω να προσθέσω κ εγώ κάποιες!

Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι καλως ήρθες!

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα, αν ήξερα Αστερία ότι θα αισθανόσουν τόσο άσχημα δεν θα σε διόρθωνα, ούτως ή άλλως που να ήξερες με τέτοιο όνομα αν ήμουν άνδρας ή γυναίκα είναι λογικό, οπότε ξεπέρασέ το, χι χι χι !!! Λοιπόν στο θέμα μας, σας παραθέτω ένα κομματάκι για τον τιτανικό όσον αφορά τον ασύρματο που συντέλεσε στην βύθισή του:
Εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε κάποιος κώδικας εκτάκτου ανάγκης που να ισχύει διεθνώς και να αναγνωρίζεται οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο, αν και τα περισσότερα πλοία χρησιμοποιούσαν τα γράμματα “CQD”. Έτσι, παρά τις γενναίες προσπάθειες του ασυρματιστή του Τιτανικού, μόνο το πλοίο “Καρπάθια” έλαβε το σήμα και δυστυχώς αυτό δεν βρισκόταν κοντά στο τόπο του ναυαγίου. Το πλοίο “Καλιφόρνια” που περνούσε πολύ πιο κοντά στον Τιτανικό δεν απάντησε ποτέ γιατί ο ασυρματιστής του κοιμόταν.

----------


## Asterias

Καλά μη φανταστείς οτι δε κοιμάμαι το βράδυα, απο εκείνο το μοιραίο λάθος που έκανα...!!! Απλά όταν δεν έχω μάθημα αργώ να ξυπνήσω...  :lol:  :lol: 

Καλημέρες σε όλους σας! 
Τα λέμε το βραδάκι!

----------


## Alex

Αχα ώστε εσύ φταις λοιπον!!! βέβαια καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό μαρτυρά την ηλικία σου χα χα χα

----------


## Asterias

Την ηλικία μου; απο πού; είμαι 35 χρονων και κάνω μάθηματα σε παιδιά! 8O  8) 

Το πιστέψαμε; Όχι ε; 22 είμαι και σπουδάζω λογιστική!!! 8)

----------


## Alex

*[color=violet]καλημέρα
έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε, χτές (21-05) έβλεπα τηλεόραση και "έπεσα" σε ένα ντοκυμαντερ που έλεγε για το "Bismark" ότι και αυτό όπως ο τιτανικός εθεωρείτο αβύθιστο, βέβαια με τόσες κανονιές που έφαγε ήταν λογικό να καταποντιστεί. Είπαν μάλιστα ότι το βρήκε ο James Kameron και μπορεί να το γυρίσει και αυτό σε ταινία!!! καλό εε? *

----------


## chrb

Κάποιο link υπάρχει με φωτογραφίες;

----------


## Morgan

http://www.cuttysark.org.uk/gallery.html

----------


## chrb

Ευχαριστώ , πολυ ωραίο το καράβι , βασιλικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε νωρίς το πρωί της Δευτέρας στο Cutty Sark, το περίφημο ιστιοφόρο του 19ου αιώνα, που είναι αγκυροβολημένο στο Γκρίνουιτς, ανατολικά του Λονδίνου. Η φωτιά κατέστρεψε σχεδόν ολοσχερώς το πλοίο, ενώ διακόπηκαν τα δρομολόγια γραμμής του Μετρό.
_ Δείτε το βίντεο..._

Για την κατάσβεση της φωτιάς κινητοποιήθηκαν οκτώ οχήματα της πυροσβεστικής και 40 άνδρες. Τα αίτια της πυρκαγιάς δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστά.
Το ιστιοφόρο είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Σκωτία το 1869 και μετέφερε μαλλί από την Αυστραλία και τσάι από την Κίνα έως το 1938, οπότε έκανε και το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.
Το Cutty Sark αποτελεί πόλο έλξης χιλιάδων τουριστών και τους τελευταίους μήνες ήταν κλειστό για το κοινό, λόγω επισκευών.
Λόγω της πυρκαγιάς διακόπηκαν τα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή του μετρό που συνδέει την συνοικία Ντόκλαντς (DLR).
Οι Αρχές συνεχίζουν τις έρευνες για τα αίτια της πυρκαγιάς, ενώ αφήνουν ανοικτά όλα τα ενδεχόμενα.
«Από το κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης φαίνεται ότι υπήρχαν άνθρωποι στην περιοχή όταν ξέσπασε η πυρκαγιά, ωστόσο, προς το παρόν δεν έχουμε ενδείξεις ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί εμπλέκονται ή ήταν απλώς μάρτυρες» δήλωσε αξιωματικός της Μητροπολιτικής Αστυνομίας.
_Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από Associated Press_
_Πηγή:in.gr_

_Να διορθώσω κάτι στο άρθρο το πλοίο ΔΕΝ ήταν αγκυροβολημέναο αλλά σε δεξαμενή._

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου:
Εκτόπισμα: 1935 τόνοι (1904 αγγλικοί τόνοι)
Χωρητηκότητα (GRT): 963 κόροι
Μήκος: 68,4 m
Πλάτος: 11 m
Βύθισμα: 6,4 m

Είχε μεταλλικό σκελετό (από χυτοσίδηρο) και ξύλινο πέτσωμα που κάτω από την ίσαλο ήταν επενδεδυμένο με μπρούτζο για να το προστατέυει από τη φθορά.
Η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του πλοίου http://www.cuttysark.org.uk
Σχέδια του πλοίου μπορείτε να δείτε σε μια μελέτη για την αποκατάστασή του (http://www.cuttysark.org.uk/resource...gnificance.pdf)

----------


## Petros

Το ειχα επισκευτει οταν ημουν στο Λονδινο. Λυπηθηκα λιγο με αυτο που εγινε.

----------


## evridiki

Κριμα, πραγματικα κριμα...το ειχα και εγω επισκεφτει οταν ειχα παει. Απο τα αγαπημενα μου ιστιοφορα με ιστορια. Και με τρομερη συλλογη απο ομοιωματα-μισα σωματα που βαζαν στην πλωρη....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του πλοίου τα εκθέματα (φαντάζομαι και η συλογή με τα ακρώπλωρα) είχαν φυλαχτεί αλλού λόγω των εργασιών συντήρησης.
Επίσης είχε αφαιρεθεί και το 50% της ξυλείας συμπεριλαμβανομένων των καταρτιών.
Από τη φωτιά σώθηκε η πλώρη, αλλά έχουν υποστεί ζημίες οι μεταλλικοί νομέις που παραμορφώθηκαν λόγω της θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του πλοίου τα εκθέματα (φαντάζομαι και η συλογή με τα ακρώπλωρα) είχαν φυλαχτεί αλλού λόγω των εργασιών συντήρησης.
> Επίσης είχε αφαιρεθεί και το 50% της ξυλείας συμπεριλαμβανομένων των καταρτιών.
> Από τη φωτιά σώθηκε η πλώρη, αλλά έχουν υποστεί ζημίες οι μεταλλικοί νομέις που παραμορφώθηκαν λόγω της θερμοκρασίας.


Eμενα παλι εχωντα το Ελληνικο δυσπηστο...λεω οτι κατι δε μου κολαει...+ Την σιγουρια που ειχαν οτι σε πολυ λιγο χρονικο διαστημα το σκαφος θα ειναι παλι στην αρχικη του κατασταση....Millenium Wheel Effect μου θυμιζει...μη ξεχναμε την ταση που εχουν τα Αγγλακια να "πουλανε" τα αξιθεατα τους 
(3 ειναι ολα κιολα...*Stonehedge,*Highlands(λεμε τωρα Αγγλικο!), και τα ρωμαικα λουτρα του Bath!) Oποτε δε θα μου εκανε καθολου εντυπωση να ηταν "Promotion". Φυσικα δε λεω οτι ηταν...ετσι?!!? Απλα σκεψεις κανω..βλεπωντας την κουλτουρα των Αγγλων στο ποσο εχει αλλαξει....Οπως και να εχει...ΙΔΙΟ να το ξανακανουν...δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο σκαφος...!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Asterias

Ένα πολύ όμορφο δημοσίευμα για την ιστορία του Cutty Sark στο περιοδικό Yachts του μήνα Νοεμβρίου του 2007, στη στήλη Retro της κας Σ. Λoβέρδου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως ακόμα δεν έχουν αποκατασταθεί οι ζημιές. Αλλά οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν περίεργη αντίληψη για τα μνημεία τους αντί να γράφουν στη σελίδα πως πάει η αποκατάσταση και να έχουν κανά στοιχείο γράφουν σε ελέυθερη μετάφραση "Το πλοίο διατίθεται για συνεστιάσεις και λοιπές εκδηλώσεις"

Πηγή: http://www.cuttysark.org.uk/

----------


## dimkad1969

PAIDIA EGO EPISKEFTIKA TO PLOIO TO 1998  PRIN PAREI FOTIA
VRISKETE STIN PERIOHI TOU GREENWICH STO LONDON EINAI MUSEUM!!!!!

----------


## Stylianos

Ένα πραγματικά θρυλικό σκαρί και πανέμορφο...εδώ τρεις φωτογραφίες απο μια επίσκεψη μου στο Λονδίνο...χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του........ :Razz:  :Wink:

----------

